# Linen/room spray question



## FitMommyOf2 (Jan 24, 2008)

After having had some empty linen spray bottles that I've filled up simply with water and a few drops of my fav FO, I now bought some Fragrance Oil modifier but don't really know how much of each I have to use.
I bought 2 oz spray bottles and WSP gives a ratio as follows : 4 parts Modifier to 1 part FO/EO
How much does that equal for a 2oz bottle? I suck at math!!!    

Could somebody please help me out!

Thank you!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2008)

I would cheat & make it 3 parts modifier & 1 part fo so that math would be easier.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2008)

BTW: What IS fragrance modifier?


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I would cheat & make it 3 parts modifier & 1 part fo so that math would be easier.


Ok, thanks, Tab! 

As to what it is: Here's what WSP says :
Fragrance Oil modifier is a proprietary emulsifying agent that allows oil to dissolve with water. When used correctly, your end product will remain 100% clear.

I thought I might need it/try it out... Even though so far it hasn't bothered me to shake my room spray prior to using


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2008)

I just read the site. Will post more in a second...


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2008)

OK, their *modifier* is just an undisclosed chemical that allows water & oil to mix. I use polysorbit for this. I have also used Tergitol in the past.

So yes, you do want to use  say 3 parts modifier & 1 part fo to make your *new* water based fragrance .

Then follow whatever ratio you were before EX) 1 1/2oz water & 1/2oz  water based fragrance.

I use poly at a 1:1 ration. In an 8oz bottle I will pour in 1 tsp fo & 1 tsp poly & shake, then top of w/ water or body mist. You MUST blend the modifier (poly) and fragrance well BEFORE adding the water .

What happens is the modifier mixes w/ the fo & then the modifier mixes w/ the water so the modifier *carries* the fo with it through the water. Without the modifier the oil will either sink or float & not blend.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks again, Tab!!! I knew I could count on your wonderful expertise!!! (((Hugs)))
I'll have to C&P this so I'll remember what exactly to do once that stuff arrives!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2008)

Most modifiers will make your mist milky too, that is why most body mists & room sprays are in aluminum, white or other colored bottle. This one sya it is clear which will be a plus.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Aha, gotcha! 
Well, I just got some 2oz spray bottles off WSP that are clear I think.. so I guess it's good if that FO modifier is claiming to be/stay clear 

Now ppl only need to start BUYING my stuff!!!


----------



## Barb (Jan 25, 2008)

just because the site says it will stay clear, it won't/maynot  in all fragrances.

sometimes the ratio suggested for polysorbate won't work either, some fragrances require more to make them stay clear.

i use a product called triton x-100 from the chemistry store. i have had pretty good luck with this keeping my linen sprays clear, but i do have one fragrance ( lilac)  that requires a tad more then the 3:1 ratio. this works better for me then polysorbate.

i also add a preservative to mine, even distilled water will eventually develop mold.

you can make a super easy body mist  using cyclomethicone and fragrance oil. this can also be used as a room spray but i'm not sure i like the idea of the cyclomethicone sitting on my fabrics.

as always tests before actually spraying on fabric, some eo/fo's may cause staining or oily spot.

www.lotioncrafters.com ( has a formula section, and a room lined spray recipe.)

barb


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for your input, Barb! I'll check out the link! :wink:


----------



## craftymommy (Jul 4, 2014)

what do you  use as a preservative and how much, I tried adding germell once, but I was not sure how much to use, it smells like medicine in my spray and it didn't like it.


----------

